# Any experience with Orvis trips & schools?



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

True confession: I've never liked fishing. Once I left my father's household (all of 16-about-to-turn 17) I ceased all my fishing duties. I haven't fished since.

So naturally, my seven-year-old daughter wants me to take her on a fishing trip and to teach her how to fish.

I happened to be at Orvis today, stocking up on flannel shirts, and the clerk remarked that Orvis arranges fly fishing schools, trout tours, and various things through a network of vetted outfitters... has anyone tried one of these Orvis "schools"? It could be the perfect way for I myself to rekindle (or kindle) an interest in the sport (is it a sport?), and for my daughter to get a solid handle on the basics.

(And I've noticed they have other things too, like adventure tours to Alaska and the like.)

Worth booking through Orvis? Or is it better to go through the bother of finding my own crew?

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

I have heard good reviews, but have not been to an Orvis sanctioned facility. 

However, my wife is taking me to Blackberry Farm in Tennessee for Christmas, which is an Orvis aligned fishing spot. I don’t know what fishing there is in Tennessee in late December...I will be on the clay range and horseback riding.

cheers,

BSR


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I have heard good reviews, but have not been to an Orvis sanctioned facility.
> 
> However, my wife is taking me to Blackberry Farm in Tennessee for Christmas, which is an Orvis aligned fishing spot. I don't know what fishing there is in Tennessee in late December...I will be on the clay range and horseback riding.
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome. You guys should have a great time. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------

